# Sneaky Pete holster...



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Seen an individual with a Sneaky Pete Holster being used as a CCW.

There are plenty of flap over holsters on the market.

Just wondering if this Holster is a CCW option in a NON open carrying state.

https://images.app.goo.gl/iRENFEti65H8ZMr56. ( file photo )


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

I have used one for years,,,,of course, I’m in an open carry state.
Why wouldn’t it work as a CCW option,,,it’s not obvious, it’s not open carry???


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Slowalkintexan said:


> I have used one for years,,,,of course, I'm in an open carry state.
> Why wouldn't it work as a CCW option,,,it's not obvious, it's not open carry???


Maybe kinda like those "fanny packs" people wrap around their waists, or a women's purse.

It might have been obvious to me because of knowing the product .


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

https://images.app.goo.gl/p5bh8arUKZyATKQd6

Would this Holster constitute CCW?


----------

